# Elektronikas forums >  Ferīta plāksnes - kur redzētas?

## marisviens

Labdien!

Interesē ferīta plāksnes, kuras izmanto indukcijas plītīs, ir zem indukcijas spolēm. Apmēram 3mm biezas, paredzētas ~20kHz frekvencei izmers aptuveni 80x40mm. Kur tādas redzētas?

----------


## Obsis

Redzētas ir tikai Ķīnīzeru (mehāniski ļoti švaks bet elektriski augstvērtīgs) klucīši 1 colla x 1 colla x 4 collas. Sakrāmēt var praktiski jebko. 0,36 Teslas, līdz 100 kHz velk ka šņakst un varbūt pat vairāk.  Maksā mazliet vrs  Eiriķa gabalā ja pērk tonnu. Indija vispār ir niķeļa paradīze - pašiem savas polimetālu rūdas ieguves un tāpēc reizes 5 lētāks kā krievijā, vai 10x lētāks kā US.

----------

